# new to the forum and diving/spearfishing



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey everyone, I recently got scuba certified at MBT and have been diving as much as possible since then (with Haulin' Ash on this forum). I live in Mobile but dive more out of Pensacola and we took my boat out a couple weeks ago out of Orange Beach/Perdido.

I borrowed what gear I could and bought the rest to get through certification. I intend to buy the rest of my gear eventually but I plan to do some thorough research on the net and this forum to figure out what I want to buy. Until then, I'm going to rent or borrow as many different brands/models of various pieces of gear that I will eventually drop money on. I'm more of a practicality kind of guy. I don't need the coolest sexiest gear out there....i'm more function over form. Hell, if it works great but is hot pink, I'll wear it!

SO...that said, right now I'm looking into fins, knives, flashlights, safety sausages, stringers (and a speargun eventually), and I'm open to suggestions for other gadgets. What do I need? What do I not need? (I'm sure that's all been asked before...don't worry, I'll search.)

First order of business...why the hell do split fins cost so much? Are they really worth the money?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

scammer said:


> First order of business...why the hell do split fins cost so much? Are they really worth the money?


Dude, that is a great question. 
I'd love to have the pair pictured, but just for pimp factor because of the price. There cannot be a difference big enough for my to spend 3-4 times more than the ones I currently have...or is there?????


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes split fins are definitely worth the money. More thrust with less energy exerted meaning less air used. More bottom time.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I love my splits. Best fins I've ever owned and they lasted over 5 years. I also do a lot of diving most years 100+ dives. 

What you'll end up wanting. 

Stainless Steel Back Plate with a donut bladder (30lbs of lift)
Atomic Regs
Splits
A Riffe or good wood gun
If your spearfishing Riffe knife
stringer (doesn't really matter)


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Some split fins are worth the money... generally, the more expensive brands. You get what you pay for. I like my Mares Avanti fins (not splits) but I had to borrow a set of Atomic splits once because of a broken fin strap.
The Atomic splits were pretty amazing. You move through the water just as fast with half the effort.

For a BC, I prefer a back inflate or backplate/wing over a traditional vest type BC. I really like the backplate/wing because it's modular, and can be reconfigured for different types of diving as your training advances... it's very customizable. Also, these seems to be very durable.

Spearguns. I started with a small Biller like most folks seem to do. It was a 42" Biller. Good little gun that killed a lot of fish... some of them pretty big. But, eventually, speargun envy will get ya, and you'll start wanting something bigger/cooler. I ended up buying a Riffe C3XS after a few years with the Biller. That Riffe is a little big for some of the fish we go after so it's a good idea to keep a smaller gun around in case you go to a spot where you know you'll be cleaning up a bunch of mangroves or triggers.
Also, don't discount a good polespear. There are some folks I dive with that will absolutely slaughter the fish with a pole spear... and fast! 

Flashlights: I like the LED lights the best. They seem to give the most light with the longest run time. (Unless you start talking cave diving lights... big money there).

Gadgets: Get a knife that will not rust. After getting home, cleaning gear, cleaning fish, etc., having a knife that needs special care just adds to the work. Riffe makes a good knife, but pricey.
Reel or spool, lift bag, safety sausage. Get all 3, practice with them, and carry them always.
If you end up doing a free ascent, there's no telling where the current might take you. Shooting the bag or sausage to the surface on the reel lets the boat know where you are while doing your ascent and safety stop(s).
Also, on a few occasions, when we were harrased by sharks, we've attached the stringer to the lift bag or sausage and sent it to the surface for the boat to pick up. That works pretty well. Generally, by the time the shark realizes the fish are gone, the boat is already picking up the stringer.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I think the two biggest things you have to think about when thinking about how much money to spend is how much you plan on diving and more importantly is that most of this gear is essentially keeping you alive under water. You don't want to be 100 feet under water and something goes wrong with a cheap piece of equipment and you are left wishing you had spent a little bit of extra money. My wife and I bought everything mostly at MBT since they give a decent discount on stuff. The only things that we haven't bought yet are tanks.With that being said the other guys have covered most of the stuff. I love my Atomic split fins and they are definitely worth the money over normal ones. They are so easy to move through the water with. The spring straps are pretty much a necessity as well. It is very helpful to just have to reach down and slide the slide over the back of your foot instead of strapping your foot in every time especially on a rocking boat. As for lights I have two led ones. A larger handheld one that I normally use and a smaller one that I keep either strapped to my BC or in my pocket as a backup. Seems to me as far as safety sausages are concerned they are pretty much the same. The one thing I really like as far as gadgets go is the Gear Keepers. I don't like things dangling off my aimlessly so I use it to keep my computer attached right near me and then it extends and can even lock in place as well. I think one of the smarter things I bought was the Atomic SS1 octo. I didn't like the octo we used in class that was dangling at your side. This one is strapped to the front of your bc. To me that makes more sense since I always know it is right there and it can't really float away at all if it comes unstrapped. For spear guns I borrowed an AB Biller 48" at first but bought a Riffe C2X and love it a lot more than the Biller. It seems quieter underwater when loading.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Swing back by MBT. They will help you every step of the way. And like everyone has said, backplate/wing and harness, atomic split fins are awesome, and I second Paul, atomic regs. I have a Z2x and it is awesome. I know someone who has taken in down a lot deeper than youll probably go, and it breathed just as easily at 260+ as it did on the surface. 
Diving is a "you get what you pay for" sport. Atomics gear is bullet proof.
Go ahead and get a backplate/wing set up. Everyone loves them over vest setups.
Go ahead and spend the money on a riffe, they are a faster shooting, harder hitting, more accurate and quiet gun. dont go with anything less than 48" (c2x). 
Get a good polespear. When your on a spot with a bunch of triggerfish, it is invaluable and you will fill your stringer up much faster with one than a gun.
A safety sauasge and a reel is a good thing to keep with you, also a compass wouldnt be bad.
You'll see most of us hanging out at MBT at sometime or another, or way too much in my case, and they will give you guidence every step of the way. And they arent going to try to sell you everything under the sun, unless you want that. They would rather you get quality gear and keep you a happy customer than have to be in there replacing things that keep breaking non stop.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> I think one of the smarter things I bought was the Atomic SS1 octo. I didn't like the octo we used in class that was dangling at your side. This one is strapped to the front of your bc.


I owned a SS1 and sold it withing 2 months. I like the concept, but if you ever need to share air with someone it's a major pain in the butt with an SS1. I think that going with a regular octo and wearing it on a necklace is a much more practical approach, and will make your life easier if you ever need to air share. The necklace keeps it from hanging off you and it makes it really easy to see when you need it. 

The reason it's a pain is because the inflator/deflator is located on the SS1. So when you're breathing off it and ascending you have to remove it from your mouth to hold it above your head to deflate your BC. Try one of these out before you buy one and actually use it and do a controlled ascent.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

One piece of advice I can give... look at your end goal with scuba diving. If you are interested in going deep, (in the future) deeper than recreational limits... plan ahead in your purchasing.

Example: I have $700 worth of computers that are great for depths up to 150fsw. My next class (trimix) will render these $700 worth of gear useless. The new computers will cost me $2800. Should've bought the high end computers to start with.

If you plan on going tech... split fins will be useless.
Just something to think about.

I don't care for an octo that is part of the power inflator assembly (air2). 

When you dive with some one, switch fins or whatever you want to try (or whatever they may be willing to swap). Try their gun (shoot small stuff with the experienced diver backing you up).

Good luck and dive safe.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks for all the advice. it seems most people like the split fins, but i've read that some people had problems with them in currents. yall have a lot more experience than me...are there current problems diving out of pcola?





FelixH said:


> Gadgets: Get a knife that will not rust.


i've never come across stainless that will not rust. does titanium rust? i've seen some titanium blades online.



FelixH said:


> Also, on a few occasions, when we were harrased by sharks, we've attached the stringer to the lift bag or sausage and sent it to the surface for the boat to pick up. That works pretty well. Generally, by the time the shark realizes the fish are gone, the boat is already picking up the stringer.


yeah i've heard/read that before. my only concern is having sharks between me and the boat. do they follow the fish up? 

we encountered a shark last dive weekend. my dive buddy tried to send his fish up the anchor rope with a safety sausage but accidentally dropped it and the shark followed the fish down the anchor rope (momentarily). we figured we'd at least get his stringer back when we pulled the anchor. surprisingly, the fish was still attached.




OnGrade said:


> Get a good polespear. When your on a spot with a bunch of triggerfish, it is invaluable and you will fill your stringer up much faster with one than a gun.
> 
> A safety sauasge and a reel is a good thing to keep with you, also a compass wouldnt be bad.
> You'll see most of us hanging out at MBT at sometime or another, or way too much in my case, and they will give you guidence every step of the way.


i know what you mean about the pole spear. i cleaned up with a pole spear while my dive buddy was fiddling with his shaft and stringer!

yeah the MBT guys have been very helpful so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Lot of good info these guys gave, and I second most of it.

Had a top of the line ScubaPro reg, great reg, but love myt Atomic I have now.

rear Inflate BC, or backplate as a lot of them dive. Do not get a vest. It limits your mobility. And definately if you haven't already tried it and seen how much more comfortable, weight intergrated BC instead of weight belt.

Split fins are not equal. I had tried 2 different brands, and liked my mares Quattro Advantis better (that I had bought after trying Felixs.)

Then, on DKdivers boat went deckhanding and "tour guide" on the Oriskany for some reporters from teh NY Times doing a piece on it. 

*http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/19/science/earth/19ship.html*

At MBT that morning, turns out they had left there dive gear in NY, and was asking the staff questions on what to buy. You could tell that they maybe got 2 dives or so in a year, and not super experienced. One ends up buying Atomic split fins, which I thought was a ridiculous amount of money.

When I take them down on the ship, there is a real stiff current kicking. I'm holding onto a railing stretched out straight verticle from the current. He wants to swim off the tower to get some better pics, and I follow him. He (10-15 years older than me, desk job guy, that doesn't get to work his "dive muscles" that often) has his camera in both hands, and is just sitting there static in the ripping current by kicking his fins in a normal matter. I on the other hand (Maares Quattros were the best selling on one of the top rated fins before the splits) am kicking with all my might exhausting myself to stay in place and not get swept away.

The next day I went to MBT and plopped down a "ridiculous amount" of cheddar. That was 4 1/2 years ago, I have the same pare with hundreds of dives, still in great shape, and I love em. Yes, they're worth it.

Octo/inflator combo. I have had one for over 6 years, and love it. I have had to let people breath off my air 3 times, and you just hand them your reg and use the inflator/octo. I personally havent had any problems maintaining buoyancy, and iI love having got rid of a "dangley". Dangely= something that dangles off you and can get hung on something, or line from your spearshaft wrapped around it when the fish is going ape-shiz.

Speaking of dangleys, lil over 3 years ago I think it was I got the Oceanic VT3 hoseless computer/transmitter. I read 100's of reviews online before I decided on which one to get, and very few bad reviews on this one. Only a couple said that a couple times it lost reception for a few seconds with the pressure gauge transmitter on the first stage of the reg. I have never had it not read my tank pressure, but I also wear it on my left wrist, and installed the transmitter into a port on the left side of my first stage. It's one less dangley having my tank pressure right there on my wrist computer.

Couple nice features is it's one of the few that go past 40% O2, all the way up to 99% if you ever get advanced training and do deco or off gassing at 15-19' with pure O2. Also lets yo switch between 3 differnt gas mixes during the same dive (again think future). And, if your wife/girlfriend/mistress ot child dive, and have the same computer, you can monitor there air pressure ect from yours with the push of a button. I love it and was well worth the investment to me.

MillerTime mentioned GearKeeper retractors. I agree. They are awesome, and come in different retraction strengths that can hold all sorts of stuff like flashlights ect to keep it from becoming a dangley.

If your spearfishing like said Riffe knives rock for braining a fish. I have bought namebrand knives that were cheap, and one was rusting on the boat by the time we got back to the dock! Also if you spear, 2 knives are a good idea, one on your bc and one on your ankle. I have a titanium for my second knife, and love it. And no, titanium doesn't react at all with salt water. But there are numerous types of stainless steel, 303, 304, and cheap 420 that most pocket knives are made out of, but a dive knife should NOT be unless you like rusty shanks. Good dive knives are made with good marine grade ss.

Everybody has there own preferences, and you are doing right trying different things and seeing what works for you. These are the things I found I like. I go for things that :

1. Lessen the amount of effort/work I have to do to dive or spear (I'm really lazy and always try to find the easy way out)

2. Make things more convenient for me, like easier to reach, easier to read...etc.

3. Keep me safe.

4. And most importantly, make my dive more enjoyable. Which anything that meets one of the first 3 criteria then automatically meet #4

By the way, MBT is having a spearfishing seminar Feb 10th!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks for the post. and thanks for the heads up on the spearfishing seminar. i might partake. problem is i live in Mobile and may not be able to get there in time.

so if not all split fins are created equally, how do i tell the crappy ones from the good ones when all of them get mostly good reviews?

i do like the idea of the retractable gear keeper things. i know how annoying loose crap dangling off of you can be. hell, i got caught up in some string left down on a wreck on my first post-cert dive and i didn't really have ANY dangleys on me.

good to know about the different grades of stainless. i knew they existed but didn't know which grades are "better." i'll look into riffe knives and i like the idea of having a backup knife.

so are there any brands i should stay away from? i know there's a lot out there but surely there are some crappy brands, a few "top" brands, and a bunch in between that are respectable. i've read a lot of good reviews on some tusa xpert zoom split fins....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't remember what brands I tried. But on here, and alot of places, you will see Atomic spits as the hands down prefered. The other ones I tried felt "mushy". IAlso there was a side by side comparison done of all the split fins out, and they even tossed in a couple (Mares Quatros included if I recall correctly) regular fins. They did like 5 different test, measuring actual thrust, water moved, calories burned and speed of swimmers. Was a pretty good test. Atomics came out on top. Now maybe some swear by others, but everyone I know personally (me included) that dives splits, dives Atomic. 

And I could care less what everybody else does or brand name ect. Most my friends were using them and I thought they were half stupid for spending that kinda money.

As an example most my friends dive backplates and wings. I haven't, I like my rear inflate bc.

As far as brands go, all brands have there "Good Better Best". Scubapro is recognized for having solid products and standing behind there gear.

Atomic seems like they are breaking technology barriers with there products, like the fins, and regulators. And oh yeah! There mask! The Atomic ultra clear is the most comfortable and low volume mask. (Plus the glass really is ultra clear. lay it and another on a sheet of plain white paper. You'll be surprised). Best thing I like about the mask is besides it's low volume (easier to clear, less equalizing when changing depths, and closer to your face which leads too---->) the widest feel of vision of any mask I have tried on. Try em all on with each one hold your hand up and move it from the back of your head towards the front to see when your periphial vision picks it up. That's what sold me.

My gear is all mix matched brands. Wetsiuts, 3 differnt ones and 3 differnt brands. Got the ones in each thickness/type that fit me best. Booties different brand, gloves, hood, all different.

BC, regulator, computer, all different brands.

Good thing is to get brands that whatever dive shop you decide on to use is authorized dealer. Makes your life much easier.

And yes, stainless has at least 15 different alloys I know of. That's why if you look at a prop shaft on a inboard boat, not a spot of rust. Those are 303 or 304. (ask me how I know and how much they cost...ha ha)


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

haha. thanks for the lesson. i'm going to look for that fin comparison. i'm curious


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Clay doh... right as usual.

Personally, I have had terriffic luck with ScupaPro (SP) BC's (1992), SP Veloce fins (1994), and reglulators (2000). I think one can watch for good deals for SP products but my reg is my life-or-death machine so; cost is not an issue ever there. I hgave a few thousand dives on my SP gear and it has been money well spent. Air integrated BC inflator / 2nd stage doo-dad like Clay-doh mentioned by TUSA or SP (same maker, different label) makes sense on all fronts... cash, safety, maintenance.

Other favorites: Most Sherwood regulators, some Oceanic regs. Any wetsuit that fits and keeps me warm and not stung. 

Speargun: get a good one and master it. Don't get a starter gun and then upgrade later. Get a good one and master it... or sell it (better guns have better resale: Riffe, Wong etc.) if you find the whole situation is not for you.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Mattatoar said:


> Speargun: get a good one and master it. Don't get a starter gun and then upgrade later. Get a good one and master it... or sell it (better guns have better resale: Riffe, Wong etc.) if you find the whole situation is not for you.


Good advice. I wish I had done this.

I just busted a strap (not a cap) on my old-school "Blade" fins, so I'll soon be shopping for fins myself. I'm going to miss the ribbing folks would give me about them.


This is some of the gear I dive & recommend:

Atomic 1st & 2nd stage regulators
Atomic SS1
Riffe C2X
Riffe pithing knife (the shortest one)
XS Scuba neoprene knife holder
Spring fin straps - with pull tabs, not loops
Whack 'um


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

why the neoprene knife wrap and not regular straps? i know the straps are not perfect but is the wrap worth the money?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

below me said:


> why the neoprene knife wrap and not regular straps? i know the straps are not perfect but is the wrap worth the money?


 
The neoprene knife holder stays up better and is more comfortable. To me, it's well worth the money.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wooooow, those wong guns look nice!


----------

